# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد نظام وظیفه  و نام پدر در ثبت نام

## arsalan 1998

سلام دو تا سوال دارم... 1- کد نظام وظیفه برای فارغ التحصیلان چنده؟
آیا به نام پدر گیر میدن؟ چون اسم پدر من به دلیل یه مشکلی تغییر کرده

----------


## Unknown Soldier

باید با اونی که تو شناسنامته یکی باشه.کدا هم تو تاپیک نظام وظیفه بگرد هستشون

----------


## arsalan 1998

میدونم زمانی که من دیپلم گرفتم و همین امسال نام پدرمیه حرفش به خاطر اشتباه ثبت احوال تغییر کرده و در شناسنامه جدید من هم این نام اصلاح شده و توضیح داره...

----------


## bvb09

باید شرایطتو ببینی یا 6 میشی یا 7

----------


## arsalan 1998

یعنی چه شرایطی ؟؟؟

----------


## arsalan 1998

یعنی چه شرایطی ؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> یعنی چه شرایطی ؟؟؟


توی این کدها ببین کدوم با شرایطت میخونه
جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز آزمون سراسری سال 1395

----------


## arsalan 1998

خب من دیپلم رو خرداد 93 و پیش دانشگاهی رو شهریور 94 تمام کردم...

----------


## Dr.ali

> خب من دیپلم رو خرداد 93 و پیش دانشگاهی رو شهریور 94 تمام کردم...


اگه قبل از شروع 19 سالگی فارغ التحصیل شدی میشه6، در غیر اینصورت7

----------


## arsalan 1998

من 18 سال و 8 ماهمه و شهریور فارغ ال تحصیل شدم

----------

